

Ask HN: About Computer Science Testing - hjw

I am a college student who has recently been discouraged by some of the exams in one of my computer science courses.<p>The problem that I am facing is receiving mediocre grades (C- through C+) on my first two exams. Though I feel I grasp the material and understand the concepts I have not done well on the testing.<p>On the other hand I have gotten near perfect grades on the projects.<p>I am wavering between encouraged and discouraged and don&#x27;t really know which is appropriate. Any insight would be appreciated.
======
brianto2010
I'm also a college student, but not sure how much authority I have on this
matter.

Grades (I think) are only an approximation of your knowledge. Take them with a
grain of salt, unless things like financial aid or enrollment hang in the
balance. I've gotten F's on a few exams before, but I've also gotten two
fantastic internships. Grades won't reflect that.

What kind of things did your professor dock points for? Simple mistakes? Or
are they conceptual mistakes? Do you feel that the exam material is relatively
important? And did you learn?

I (personally) wouldn't worry about what to feel, but instead took towards a
goal (like working at Google!).

